# You know you've become a karate pitbull when....



## KenpoGirl (Feb 26, 2002)

10. As your classmate withers in pain on the floor, you fantasize about the quickest way to put him out of his misery. 
9. Over skilled, not over-kill tell that to the poor slob you just waxed! 
8. When all your injuries heal, you go through withdrawals. 
7. You view new students as fresh meat. 
6. You look forward to working another technique line. 
5. You eagerly volunteer to be the instructors dummy. 
4. You believe the technique endings are too short. 
3. You enjoyed your last promotion test. 
2. The orthopedic surgeon starts paying you a finders fee. 
1. 3 Words... Pain is Joy.

:rofl:


----------



## Cthulhu (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *
> 5. You eagerly volunteer to be the instructors dummy.
> 
> :rofl: *



I am horribly guilty of this one.  Ask arnisandyz .

I think it helps that I've learned how to fall, so if I am tossed around, I don't get knocked unconcious.  Instead, I look at it as a pleasant ride.

Or maybe I'm just a friggin' weirdo.

Cthulhu


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 26, 2002)

> maybe I'm just a friggin' weirdo



Yer named after an elder Gawd.... Of course youre weird....

See, proof...
http://ars.userfriendly.org/cartoons/?id=20020117&mode=classic

:rofl:


----------



## Cthulhu (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *
> 
> Yer named after an elder Gawd.... Of course youre weird....
> ...



If I remember correctly, Cthulhu is a 'Great Old One'...but I'm just nitpicking now 

Cthulhu


----------



## arnisador (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *5. You eagerly volunteer to be the instructors dummy. *



That's definitely me. If I can't feel it, I don't believe it--plus feeling it let's me understand it better. I _always_ want to be the dummy.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 7, 2002)

Uhmmmmmmmm

I just saw myself in all of them.  Is that bad?


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> 
> *10. As your classmate withers in pain on the floor, you fantasize about the quickest way to put him out of his misery.
> 9. Over skilled, not over-kill tell that to the poor slob you just waxed!
> ...



Lets see what friends do we see in this category as well

10.  Jaybacca
 9.   uncle Chocolate
 8.   Me
 7.   All of us
 6.   All of us
 5.   Gou or Me
 4.   Uncle chocolate
 3.   Gou
 2.   All of us
 1.  All of us

I guess us Canadains are a bunch of sadists


----------



## D.Cobb (Mar 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



I knew it! I'm a Canadian. 

--Dave Eh


----------



## tunetigress (Mar 12, 2002)

Hey, being Canadian doesn't make me a sadist, eh!  LMAO!  Unless ya count forcing the (gasp) Yanks and Aussies to listen to our sidesplittingly hilarious (to us) Canadian humour!


----------

